# DIY - Design It Yourself



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't mean to sound dumb but what is it and what is it used for?


----------



## AirForceHunter (Jul 8, 2009)

it looks like a stabilizer quick disconnect with side bar quick disconnect all in one, am i right????


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Thansen,

Not a dumb question since I did not properly explain what this thing dose.
It a quick release system for your long rod and short rod stabilizers.
Just a quick twist of your stabilizer to release the tension and the pins will just slide out without having to completely screw it out.

Mostly used in FITA tournament style shooting where archers have elaborate setups. 

Will soon add another picture of one assembled with my stabs.

- Heph


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

AirForceHunter said:


> it looks like a stabilizer quick disconnect with side bar quick disconnect all in one, am i right????


Correct!

And here is what it is supposed to look like once assembled.
Just finished a quick put together, and I still need to work on that extension piece.

- Heph


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice. I've been trying to think of a way to machine one without a CNC, so far no luck.


----------



## AirForceHunter (Jul 8, 2009)

Hephaestus said:


> Correct!
> 
> And here is what it is supposed to look like once assembled.
> Just finished a quick put together, and I still need to work on that extension piece.
> ...


Man I'm good!!! Lol cool design:thumbs_up


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Gotcha looks good. Don't do that type of shooting so nothing stood out for me. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

v-bar :]


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

*Dual Purpose Straightener or Spine tester*

Just couldn't draw a decent nock to finish it.
Can be easily modified to test arrow spine too.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

What cad software do you use?


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Solidworks


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Found another pic that I forgot to show.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks great Brendan


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Make the v bar thing adjustible!!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

super* said:


> Make the v bar thing adjustible!!!


It wouldn't be that difficult to make the side bars adjustable in angle. I don't use one of these but I think the more versatility the better a product is. If the slot was perpendicular to the present slot and the end was rounded it could be rotated to a given angle. A spacer would need to be made with the opposite radius (concaved) to match the round end. Just a thought.
I'll probably make on of these.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Ingenious! I'll try to incorporate it into the design!
Which would suit your needs better?
Adjustment in the horizontal or vertical movement of the side rods?

Will try to sketch up one of each tomorrow. 
Thanks for the great ideas.

Here is something else I had dug out.
One of my first gen sight and scope.

Cheers,

Heph


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

letsgobowhuntin said:


> It wouldn't be that difficult to make the side bars adjustable in angle. I don't use one of these but I think the more versatility the better a product is. If the slot was perpendicular to the present slot and the end was rounded it could be rotated to a given angle. A spacer would need to be made with the opposite radius (concaved) to match the round end. Just a thought.
> I'll probably make on of these.


Here is what I came up with your suggestion.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

jrdrees said:


> Nice. I've been trying to think of a way to machine one without a CNC, so far no luck.


You can machine it on a manual bridge port. It would be more difficult, but possible. Just would need angle blocks to do the angles & do it in 3 set ups. If doing it for profit, it probably would not be, but 1 for yourself can be done.


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's my contribution to the thread. It's a shoot through bracket for a Bowtech Sentinel. Drawn in Autocad.








Polished ready for anodising








And anodised 








I must confess - I didn't machine it, a friend of mine did that but everything else is my own work.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Quicky of a nock. About 5 minutes worth of work in pro/e. Not accurate to dimension just a fair representation.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Hephaestus said:


> ....Which would suit your needs better? Adjustment in the horizontal or vertical movement of the side rods?............Heph


I figure out for myself that using now two- diferent weight side rods; my v-bar is the cartel thingy, I split the center axcel with a saw, so I could turn L-R sides independently, and raise-lover them independently. So my setup is, larger weight on L side "almost perpendicular" (only a little bit back and a little bit down) to the bow, smaller weight on R side turned about 30 deg down and about 30 deg. sideways. And this gives me a perfect bubble on one bow, the other bow is totaly different scenario, the third doesn't need weight on right side ??!!


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

adrian5800

Nicely Done! 
Enjoy seeing your design produced and machined. What a great accomplishment.
Like to see it set up on your bow when you are ready.

Thanks for showing us your project!

- Heph


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

boweng said:


> Quicky of a nock. About 5 minutes worth of work in pro/e. Not accurate to dimension just a fair representation.
> View attachment 1079591


boweng,

Pushing my buttons to finish that one last bit.
Totally forgot about it and should try to tinker around with it again.
Messing around with lofts got me all flustered and I just shelved it.

Like what you have done, and will try some ideas gathered from yours.

Thanks for your contribution!

- Heph


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I did a rotated extrusion complete with shelf for going into shaft. Left the top flat. Then did a cut through for the string opening using splines along a centerline. Just pulled them around til it looked right. Then radiused everything. Last was a shell to hollow it out. Not technically correct since it creates an undercut where the lip is.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Does this count?


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> Does this count?


Impressive! Someone made the effort of designing their own riser.
Top score for your design work. Bonus points if you get it machined.
Looking forward seeing what you can do with a chunk of 7075! 

Please keep us posted of your progress!

- Heph


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

boweng said:


> I did a rotated extrusion complete with shelf for going into shaft. Left the top flat. Then did a cut through for the string opening using splines along a centerline. Just pulled them around til it looked right. Then radiused everything. Last was a shell to hollow it out. Not technically correct since it creates an undercut where the lip is.


boweng,

Thanks for your tips.
Had tried something similar at first but did not like it.
I never thought about using rotate. Nice Idea! 
Will dig out my first attempt if I had not deleted it.

B.R.

- Heph


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice, great talent w/ the software.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Already machined 10 of them. (6061 was used). Working on the limb pockets now. I'm doing this freelance for someone else. Their idea, and haas mill

(my CAD/CAM, Machining skills).


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's a picture of the 1st bow. The riser is different. We made the next 10 risers out of thiner material, and change afew things.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

good staff guys, now getting back to CNC's limb pockets:
have you ever tried incorporating the limb clamping directly into the riser? something simple like the olympic-recurves? eliminates the alignment errors between 3 parts  
for this reason I shoot the Accuriser2, and it has Barnsdale limbs (where is the actual alligning-locking barrel incorporated), 3track cam system and 5 cables/strings, so no torque from the cable rod neither.....


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Bighun,

*This is not, not my bow.* I see from your web site that you know of Don Kudlacek. This is HIS new bow. I just do the programing CAD and machine work.

I did the work on "his cams" when he first came out with them. There will be a cam version of this bow also.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> Here's a picture of the 1st bow. The riser is different. We made the next 10 risers out of thiner material, and change afew things.


:hello2::hello2::hello2:

Perfect Score! 
I couldn't imagine how many ops and hours that took.
Glad to see creative souls in action at AT!
This is the perfect place to showcase your skills!

Can't wait to see your next gen of risers!

Thanks for sharing!

- Heph


----------



## harvyh (Nov 21, 2010)

Heph....... with regard to the v-bar and being able to vary the angles of the stabilizers - would it be possible to use something like a RAM mount (ball rather than a cylinder), for all three. The central mount could be made it 2 halves with the balls retained and clamped by those halves?

Just a thought.
Harvy


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

harvyh said:


> Heph....... with regard to the v-bar and being able to vary the angles of the stabilizers - would it be possible to use something like a RAM mount (ball rather than a cylinder), for all three. The central mount could be made it 2 halves with the balls retained and clamped by those halves?
> 
> Just a thought.
> Harvy


Hi Harvy,

The biggest problem I see with this idea is that the bows vibration will most likely shake everything loose in the ball socket and you would have your side rods reposition itself.

Just for the fun of it. I'll try to sketch one up later this weekend time permitted.
Curious if your suggestion may work out or not. 

- Heph


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> Does this count?


Ok... One question, doesnt it look upside down to anyone else? Where the self is, looks like it would be hooding you grip area? Maybe it is just my eyes this morning, but it looks upside down.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

adrian5800 said:


> Here's my contribution to the thread. It's a shoot through bracket for a Bowtech Sentinel. Drawn in Autocad.
> View attachment 1079473
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great idea

I've been looking at turning my 101st airborne to a shoot through system and haven't been able to figure it out until now. I completely forgot about those gizmos so I'm working on one right now in AutoCAD!

Looks great, by the way.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*my cable roller*








this my design shall eliminate the cable wear on the cable slide, I've never built one, instead I switch my bow to a 3 track system, so nomore cable guard


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's my shoot through roller guard that will fit a 101st or 82nd airborne that I've just got done drawing in autoCAD R14 (I'm old school...no solidworks or anything like that for me)

Sorry for the crappy pic quality.


----------



## fastarrow (Nov 19, 2003)

Fresno Dan said:


> Ok... One question, doesnt it look upside down to anyone else? Where the self is, looks like it would be hooding you grip area? Maybe it is just my eyes this morning, but it looks upside down.


Maybe its a lefty..


----------



## harvyh (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes Heph, I thought that may be the case also.....as I said, just a thought. Maybe if there was enough clamping force it would work, but I think it would have to be made to find out - that's a heck of a lot of machining just to prove or disprove a thought!

Cheers
Harvy


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm looking for advice on which of the follow cosmetic cutouts should I use in the limb pockets for this bow?

Or can you think of a different pattern to use. Keep in mind the size of cutter (endmill) to be used (1/8").


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

CNC Machinist said:


> I'm looking for advice on which of the follow cosmetic cutouts should I use in the limb pockets for this bow?
> 
> Or can you think of a different pattern to use. Keep in mind the size of cutter (endmill) to be used (1/8").


Have the holes be hoof prints or antlers...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> I'm looking for advice on which of the follow cosmetic cutouts should I use in the limb pockets for this bow?
> 
> Or can you think of a different pattern to use. Keep in mind the size of cutter (endmill) to be used (1/8").


I like the 4th one the best (the one with the angled line cutouts).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's "no-fire" release head for a Scott ncs connector system...







It's a copy of my Silverhorn with out the trigger and the working pieces. Thought it would be nice to have one of these for exercising my bow muscles in the house.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks isaacdahl. :thumbs_upHave you machined any of your parts? They look really great! Your shoot thru roller guard would take afew opps to machine, to get it as pictured. (90 deg. shoulders).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> Thanks isaacdahl. :thumbs_upHave you machined any of your parts? They look really great! Your shoot thru roller guard would take afew opps to machine, to get it as pictured. (90 deg. shoulders).


I'm glad you like my drawings! Yours are very nice also!

Nope, I haven't got any of my drawings machined unfortionately. So much time do dream and get 'em drawn up in acad, but never the time or money to have them machined

Somebody warned me that using a shoot thru roller on the Airbornes might not be a good idea:noidea:. Not sure why though as they make them for other Bowtech's with roller guards.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

CNC Machinist said:


> I'm looking for advice on which of the follow cosmetic cutouts should I use in the limb pockets for this bow?
> 
> Or can you think of a different pattern to use. Keep in mind the size of cutter (endmill) to be used (1/8").


I like the alternating slots and holes. As it was mentioned prints would be cool.


----------



## adrian5800 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hephaestus said:


> adrian5800
> 
> Nicely Done!
> Enjoy seeing your design produced and machined. What a great accomplishment.
> ...





isaacdahl said:


> Thanks for the great idea
> 
> I've been looking at turning my 101st airborne to a shoot through system and haven't been able to figure it out until now. I completely forgot about those gizmos so I'm working on one right now in AutoCAD!
> 
> Looks great, by the way.


Thanks Hephaestus and Isaacdahl

Here's the finished project - finally finished it and assembled the bow. I exchanged a cam with TAP (thanks again) and had to wait almost 4 weeks for USPS to deliver it here in Australia.
I also had to make longer draw stop posts, the original ones on the bow were a fraction too short and were in danger of riding over the cables. 
Pretty pleased with the end result, it looks like a factory setup. 

























I have only shot it in my garage so far and done a preliminary tune, now there is absolutely no torque on the cams and it's shooting bullet holes in paper with the centreshot dead centre with the riser and stabiliser. 
Off to the range!

Cheers

Ades


----------



## Solar (Dec 14, 2005)

thats HOT


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

bigHUN said:


> View attachment 1082170
> 
> this my design shall eliminate the cable wear on the cable slide, I've never built one, instead I switch my bow to a 3 track system, so nomore cable guard


really like this design.
wish it was commercially available would buy a half dozen for my older bows.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

adrian5800 said:


> Thanks Hephaestus and Isaacdahl
> 
> Here's the finished project - finally finished it and assembled the bow. I exchanged a cam with TAP (thanks again) and had to wait almost 4 weeks for USPS to deliver it here in Australia.
> I also had to make longer draw stop posts, the original ones on the bow were a fraction too short and were in danger of riding over the cables.
> ...



Has anyone requested this design for a Hoyt Pro Elite? Would it work. I must say all you guys are friggin amazing.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

CNC Machinist said:


> I'm looking for advice on which of the follow cosmetic cutouts should I use in the limb pockets for this bow?
> 
> 
> Or can you think of a different pattern to use. Keep in mind the size of cutter (endmill) to be used (1/8").


Nice piece of work there!

The last one is by far the easiest to machine but the cosmetic look of the 4th one is nice too. Have you thought of trying some triangles instead. You may get both the strength and weight savings by doing so.

Cheers,

Heph

PS - An example of Detlef's amazing CNC work on his DS Advantage. 
Please excuse the poor cellphone image, it dose not do his work any justice to be seen like this.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

adrian5800 said:


> Thanks Hephaestus and Isaacdahl
> 
> Here's the finished project - finally finished it and assembled the bow. I exchanged a cam with TAP (thanks again) and had to wait almost 4 weeks for USPS to deliver it here in Australia.
> I also had to make longer draw stop posts, the original ones on the bow were a fraction too short and were in danger of riding over the cables.
> ...


Ades,

I must say that you sure have impressed many who have see your product.
ATers may come knocking asking for your product.

Thanks for showing us what you have completed.
Hands down the best one shown to date.

- Heph


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Alright you all got me fired up again. I have a couple of broadhead designs I'll have to post. I've been considering working up a whole new bow design (riser, cams, sight, rest, stabs and mounts...). If I were to have it my way, I'd have all of these machined and assemble my own new rig.  I'll be back. Definitely have ya'll something after the weekend.


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks like your using Inventor. Am I correct?


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Thank you all for your opinions on which limb pocket cutouts I should use. I had another design that I think I'm going to use that wasn't pictured.

Here it is.











I should be cutting this in them this weekend, since the body is already done


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

tarsalgland said:


> Looks like your using Inventor. Am I correct?


I'm using SolidW0rks and know that some others are using Aut0Cad.
Not too sure who may be using Inventor. 

- Heph


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Dgutter said:


> Alright you all got me fired up again. I have a couple of broadhead designs I'll have to post. I've been considering working up a whole new bow design (riser, cams, sight, rest, stabs and mounts...). If I were to have it my way, I'd have all of these machined and assemble my own new rig.  I'll be back. Definitely have ya'll something after the weekend.


Looking forward to your contribution!


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Dgutter said:


> Alright you all got me fired up again. I have a couple of broadhead designs I'll have to post. I've been considering working up a whole new bow design (riser, cams, sight, rest, stabs and mounts...). If I were to have it my way, I'd have all of these machined and assemble my own new rig.  I'll be back. Definitely have ya'll something after the weekend.


Looking forward to your contribution!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I got the limb pockets done.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

CNC Machinist said:


> I got the limb pockets done.


Sweet!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

adrian5800 said:


> Thanks Hephaestus and Isaacdahl
> 
> Here's the finished project - finally finished it and assembled the bow. I exchanged a cam with TAP (thanks again) and had to wait almost 4 weeks for USPS to deliver it here in Australia.
> I also had to make longer draw stop posts, the original ones on the bow were a fraction too short and were in danger of riding over the cables.
> ...


Hey, now that is really cool!

I actually just traded my 101st for a Sentinel...I may just have to make one of those:wink:.


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Having a hard time tracking down pics of my broadheads. I have the part files but unfortunately they were made in pro-e and I have been using Solidworks lately. I may get lucky and find an .stl for one of them as I had it prototyped...crossin fingers though.

I'm lovin the riser and limb pockets! Ya'll relit my designing candle. I have a few ideas for risers and cams need to get it out of my head and into Solidworks soon. Thanks for an awesome thread!


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Dgutter,
You should be able to open Pro-e files in solidworks. I have a question for you on solidworks. Have you did much using SimulationXpress? After we built the 10 risers in testing we had an issue, so I would like to run some different designs, materials, etc. through SimulationXpress, but don't have much experience with it.

Do you know much about this?:help:


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

CNC Machinist,
Yeah I have done some simulations work with both Solidworks and Pro-E. I forgot I could open my Pro-E files in Solidworks...was finally able to pull up an old file. Hopefully I can get this pic to show.








I know theres a couple flaws in it and its missing the stud but never got around to fixing all of it. Anyhow the main idea of the design was to create a solid one-piece cut on contact that had a robust tip to prevent it getting rolled over and to help split bone for shaft clearance.


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

CNC Machinist,
Let me know what you need regarding Simulations.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Great looking broadhead Dgutter!!!

Lot's of questions on the simulations. I'm attaching a jpeg image of the bow riser, with a note on my restraint areas, and load area. Am I correct in my selection? In the Load section I selected psi. (If this is a 40 pound bow should I put 40 in this window?) The default value for FOS is 1. (What does this mean?)

If you can answer any of these questions I would be grateful.

Thanks!


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

when it comes to designing a riser, what measurments do you need to know? thinking it would be pretty cool and unique to design my own riser but i need it to work.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

CNC Machinist said:


> Great looking broadhead Dgutter!!!
> 
> Lot's of questions on the simulations. I'm attaching a jpeg image of the bow riser, with a note on my restraint areas, and load area. Am I correct in my selection? In the Load section I selected psi. (If this is a 40 pound bow should I put 40 in this window?) The default value for FOS is 1. (What does this mean?)
> 
> ...


Not that simple. In compound bows the limbs will be under more force than the string as it is. You'll need to either do some solid testing, or have a simulation run on the actual forces on the limbs. Then take moments (torque) about the holes (below and to the right of the load) that the limb pockets pivot in, then resolve the force at the limb bolts. This will give you the force [pulling] on the limb bolts, and then the force [pushing] on those two mounting holes can then be resolved, then you can add in the force at the grip (equal to the draw weight of the bow), and model the bow for stress. I think that's the way to do it

Edit: and btw, you don't want your force on there in psi, which is a measure of pressure. You simply want a measure of force i.e. newtons or whatever unit you use.


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Bean Burrito said:


> Not that simple. In compound bows the limbs will be under more force than the string as it is. You'll need to either do some solid testing, or have a simulation run on the actual forces on the limbs. Then take moments (torque) about the holes (below and to the right of the load) that the limb pockets pivot in, then resolve the force at the limb bolts. This will give you the force [pulling] on the limb bolts, and then the force [pushing] on those two mounting holes can then be resolved, then you can add in the force at the grip (equal to the draw weight of the bow), and model the bow for stress. I think that's the way to do it
> 
> Edit: and btw, you don't want your force on there in psi, which is a measure of pressure. You simply want a measure of force i.e. newtons or whatever unit you use.


Bean Burrito is absolutely right about how to calculate the force on the limb bolts. Once you apply that force you should be able to restrain at the grip as shown. However, the force at the limb bolts has to be applied as such to indicate a resultant force (for the sake of your picture) "down". Also keep in mind you will have to apply the forces to the limb pivot points, to get an accurate representation of the stress in the riser. 

Now, FOS is your Factor Of Safety. The best example I can give is treestands are usually rated at say 300lbs. They have a built in FOS of lets just say 4. That means that that stand should actually hold up to 1200 lbs. before the weakest link yields. So with a FOS of 1, the weakest spot of the part will yield at the stress indicated. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Dgutter said:


> CNC Machinist,
> Yeah I have done some simulations work with both Solidworks and Pro-E. I forgot I could open my Pro-E files in Solidworks...was finally able to pull up an old file. Hopefully I can get this pic to show.
> View attachment 1101745
> 
> ...


Nice looking Broadhead. I tried to design one base on the one of Dr Ashby's design. But yours is much deadlier looking than mine ever was.
Going to dig it out of my Broadhead sharpening jig file and post it some time tonight.
Off to shoot some arrows at the club and will be back late tonight.


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone just recently asked me if I had ever designed a 3D stab. And I replied that "I did" and dug some out for the fun of it.
I was told make these within the 12 inch length limit for 3D, and so I designed it to use steel rods to give the mass needed to counter balance the bow.
Using used 1/4 or 5/16 ejector pins which I have plenty of access to. Or carbon fiber rods like my long rod series for target bows.
To give dampening properties to it, I wanted to use some sort of silicone rod center braces to soak up the vibes from the bow.
My idea was to make my pins act like a tuning fork that can vibrate and absorb the bows harmonics and bleed it off as it reaches the tips.
This is something I vaguely remember in science class years ago where we had an experiment with 2 tuning forks. 
All this are in the conceptual stages right now, and I will be testing my theory if I ever do make one. 

So here are some images that I can share to those that are interested.
These are all so similar to ones already available in the market today.
Nothing special about it, just something that I could have made for myself to try out.
Will keep you posted if I do get the chance to make one some day.

Cheers,

- Heph

PS - Having seen the 3rd one I just find it too fugly. Will have to tweak it a little one day.
I also know that I have several more designed, buried in some folder somewhere, but just can't seem to locate them when I want to.


----------



## puddin (Aug 8, 2004)

Hephaestus said:


> Someone just recently asked me if I had ever designed a 3D stab. And I replied that "I did" and dug some out for the fun of it.
> I was told make these within the 12 inch length limit for 3D, and so I designed it to use steel rods to give the mass needed to counter balance the bow.
> Using used 1/4 or 5/16 ejector pins which I have plenty of access to. Or carbon fiber rods like my long rod series for target bows.
> To give dampening properties to it, I wanted to use some sort of silicone rod center braces to soak up the vibes from the bow.
> ...


I have had the same issues with getting things I design to look as good as I want them to. 

on another note, the first two of your stabs look the the Kudlack genesis stabilizers sold by alt services.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Don Kudlacek stabilizers,




















Don is the guy I'm helping build the bows in this thread for.









There will be a cam bow too! With his three groove cams.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*Bean Burrito, Dgutter*
Thank you both for your replys on using Solidworks simulations! I will do more "playing" around with it. (I'm only smart enough to be a cnc machinist).


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

There is so much one can design to attach rods to a base. And what Don K. has is the fundamental basic to securing a pattern of rods.
Even the sliders have to follow this principal. 

Designing something unique is quite tough as you would know. 
And if I did, I wouldn't stop anyone from using one of my designs it to make one of their own for themselves.
In this forum I enjoy seeing what others have designed and made thats all. 

Just a Think Tank of shared ideas.

- Heph


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

CNC, here is the camo riser we just got back........................keep up the great work!


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

GenesisAlpha said:


> CNC, here is the camo riser we just got back........................keep up the great work!


That looks sweet! Just curious, what's it cost you to turn a cad drawing into a solid block of aluminium? I have a recurve riser I want to make, but I don't think casting (what I planned to do myself) will do it justice, especially if there's any distortion in the mold etc.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Bean Burrito,

Did you mean what's it cost to turn a solid block of aluminum into a machined riser? I don't know a $$$ amount, if that's what your after. Most machine shops can give you a quote, if you have a CAD file they can look at.

I own a seat of Mastercam, which I did the programming with, and I did the machining for Don using his Haas Mill.

The complexity of your design will determine how many set-ups, tools, fixtureing, etc. it's going to take. Most shops charge more for "one-offs", because once you have the machine all set-up, and the part proofed out, cycle times are usually short. For example a set-up might take 1 hour or longer, where the cycle time in the machine might be 5 to 10 minutes.

That's probably not the answer you where looking for, if you have more question, I will try to answer them.


----------



## cncjerry (Jun 28, 2011)

Send or post your riser design. I've been kicking around making one. 

The last i looked, Locally, the good aluminum is $8 per pound and for one-off design, with CAD/CAM output and machining I would charge $300 per hour. A workup based on someone else's design would take 10 o 20 hours and 10 to 15 hours to machine with setup, maybe a lot more depending how much the riser warps when cut. The challenge I would have is that my R45 CNC mill in the basement only has 23 inches of travel and a 30" table. I can make one or myself since my labor is free!  I just don't know what I would gain since if I designed one myself I would start with a Hoyt formula system and would probably be better off just buying one.


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

cncjerry said:


> Send or post your riser design. I've been kicking around making one.
> 
> The last i looked, Locally, the good aluminum is $8 per pound and for one-off design, with CAD/CAM output and machining I would charge $300 per hour. A workup based on someone else's design would take 10 o 20 hours and 10 to 15 hours to machine with setup, maybe a lot more depending how much the riser warps when cut. The challenge I would have is that my R45 CNC mill in the basement only has 23 inches of travel and a 30" table. I can make one or myself since my labor is free! I just don't know what I would gain since if I designed one myself I would start with a Hoyt formula system and would probably be better off just buying one.


$300 per hour!! Really? 10 to 20 hours workup? Really? Sorry if I seem a bit sarcastic, but that's more like doctor or attorney rates.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

I run CAD every day. There is no excuse for it to take 10-20 hours for a workup. Unless you cant run CAD


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

CNC Machinist said:


> $300 per hour!! Really? 10 to 20 hours workup? Really? Sorry if I seem a bit sarcastic, but that's more like doctor or attorney rates.


Machining isn't cheap... But that is running on the high side. If it'd take that long and cost that much I'd rather do it myself from a solid block of aluminium on my mill from a casting. Or just buy a second hand formula


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

I know machining isn't cheap. I have been a machinist for around 35 years now. And a MasterCam CNC programmer since version 7, I also know that machine shop rates are different in other locations, (state to state) in this part of Washington state, shop rates are @ $65.00-$110.00. I've often thought of starting my own machine shop, alot of people who I know that have machines at home don't even charge the going rate, because they don't have all the overhead that other shops have.

I wish him luck in finding work at that rate.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey I live in California (Where everything is high) That kind of rate ($300 @ 10-20 hours) he would even be run out of California. That is crazy high priced. Oh wait... He is from CA.. Well he is high compared to Fresno!


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Haas VF2 or VF4


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Interesting...*


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

It sure has been a while since I put anything up.

This is what I tend to do when I'm bored at home on a Sunday evening. Design stuff that I wished was on my bow
I originally wanted to use a roller bearing and have the side of the arrows seated in the forks, but thought that that might put up too much friction, plus it was nothing new.
Still tweaking here and there for fine tuning. Will update if I come up with something better.

Ciao!

- Heph


----------

